# Off topic.... any commuters out there



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm just wanting to pick your brains today with this question... it's not really off topic but " kinda sorta" is...

I'm wanting to find out how many of us commute to work and how far you drive each way? And what your reason is for commuting, is it a lack of jobs in your home town? Is it the pay? Or is it your personal preference?

I only commute about 30 minutes each way and it is mainly because in my town there are not alot of options, I've also found the pay scale is a bit different and basically one hospital pretty much "owns" everything and we have alot of billers/coders looking for jobs in our area ( as in every other) but not too many opportunites.

So that's why I commute. I used to commute an hour each way to Baltimore MD, that only lasted just over 6 months because I found something closer to home and that I was familiar with as I worked for the company before. 
__________________


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 8, 2012)

I commute about 40 miles each way-takes me about an hour. I live in a small town in Indiana and there are no hospitals in our whole county. The only way to work for a hospital (benefit package) is to go to the "City". The only reason it takes me an hour is because it's one of those "you can't get there from here, you have to go there first". There are no point A to point B straight lines, it's all farm country so you have to go around. LOL


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 8, 2012)

York PA huh?  I'm originally from Halifax, now in South Jersey, but anyway I too commute about 30-35 minutes each way.  if traffic is bad it could be closer to 45.  I used to live closer to work, but just moved so that's why I commute, that and because I like where I work.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 8, 2012)

*I commute about 90 miles one way*

I drive about 20 minutes to the Poughkeepsie, NY train station and then take a 90 minute train ride to New York City.   Much better pay in the city than our rural region, and my particular job is a significant promotion from my last one.    In fact, my boss and three members of my staff have the same type of commute from our region - and thousands of others make similar commutes for their jobs as well.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

MnTwins29 said:


> I drive about 20 minutes to the Poughkeepsie, NY train station and then take a 90 minute train ride to New York City.   Much better pay in the city than our rural region, and my particular job is a significant promotion from my last one.    In fact, my boss and three members of my staff have the same type of commute from our region - and thousands of others make similar commutes for their jobs as well.



Ok... so now the Million Dollar question...... what time do you get up for this almost 2 hour gig! LOL

Yes, I can only imagine the NY ride, I think everybody in NY commutes which is the norm, if I'm not mistaken, unfortunately we don't have a subway here in my town?  We do however have a bus station.  I think the closest train station is in Lancaster PA/ Harrisburg PA.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

aaron.lucas said:


> York PA huh?  I'm originally from Halifax, now in South Jersey, but anyway I too commute about 30-35 minutes each way.  if traffic is bad it could be closer to 45.  I used to live closer to work, but just moved so that's why I commute, that and because I like where I work.



So you're very familiar with " Peter's Mountain" aye! LOL  I have friends from Halifax but I have never been there before....


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anna Weaver said:


> I commute about 40 miles each way-takes me about an hour. I live in a small town in Indiana and there are no hospitals in our whole county. The only way to work for a hospital (benefit package) is to go to the "City". The only reason it takes me an hour is because it's one of those "you can't get there from here, you have to go there first". There are no point A to point B straight lines, it's all farm country so you have to go around. LOL



Thanks for responding Anna... 40 miles is not that bad I think my milage is about 30 each way...


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh yeah I visit my folks there alot and always take the mountain, fun road to drive on, just wish I had rear wheel drive and a V8 to enjoy it.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Not TOO early*



rthames052006 said:


> Ok... so now the Million Dollar question...... what time do you get up for this almost 2 hour gig! LOL
> 
> Yes, I can only imagine the NY ride, I think everybody in NY commutes which is the norm, if I'm not mistaken, unfortunately we don't have a subway here in my town?  We do however have a bus station.  I think the closest train station is in Lancaster PA/ Harrisburg PA.



I am up at 5:30, out of the house by 6:10 and am at the station in time to catch the 6:40 train.   I don't start till 8:30, but am in the office with a few minutes to spare after my walk from Grand Central to the hospital.   And the train is a GREAT way to catch up on my reading - such as Coding Edge!  (note insertion of shameless AAPC plug!)


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm only 8 minutes from work; which I love.  I can sleep in longer.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

MnTwins29 said:


> I am up at 5:30, out of the house by 6:10 and am at the station in time to catch the 6:40 train.   I don't start till 8:30, but am in the office with a few minutes to spare after my walk from Grand Central to the hospital.   And the train is a GREAT way to catch up on my reading - such as Coding Edge!  (note insertion of shameless AAPC plug!)



Not too bad then... we get up around the same time, I"m just up 15 minutes before you and leave at 6am.  I'm a nut because it only takes me 30 minutes to get here but I like to be able to relax once I walk in the door, have breakfast, check the news, play a few rounds of words with friends, family feud, check my FB updates, you know the important stuff.  By the time I'm done all that it's time to clock in at 7am.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> I'm only 8 minutes from work; which I love.  I can sleep in longer.



Sounds like you're rubbing in for us Rebecca!  I'd love to be able to sleep in a bit... the past 2 days I had mommy duty and had to take my 11 yr old to school so I could sleep in til 6am!  It really throws my day off though because I feel like I'm so behind but coming in later does somehow seem to make the day go by alot faster!  

I called my parents last night because I've been so blessed and spoiled at the same time to have them here to take my daughter to school but usually every year around this time they go down to their "vacation" home in Jamaica and spend a few months..... I told them how much I really appreciate them taking her to school for me, sometimes I do take it for granted but at these times of the year when I do have to take her myself I am more appreciative of all they do for me when it comes to her .   BUT..... they can come home anytime now


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Gracious MnTwins29 that is a long day!  I work about 5 blocks from my house and that is worth alot to me I go home for lunch most days.


----------



## PCRIST (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Roxanne,

I was traveling 1 hour in the morning and a little over one hour on the way home. I was living in Airville, Pa (York County) and traveling to Ephrata, Pa (lancaster County).  I would get up at 3:30 a.m. to leave at 4:45 to start work at 6:00. The reason I got up so early was to make it a shorter commute. if I left later it would take longer to get to work.  it was a great commute. Just me the buggys and the milk trucks on the road. In September I moved to Augusta Maine.  I now have a 4 minute commute. Yup, you read that correctly 4 minutes.  Say Hi to everyone in York for me. 

Pat Crist, RHIT, CCS-P, CPC, CHCAF
Senior Ethics and Compliance Specialist
Maine General Hospital
Augusta, Maine


----------



## chasarmil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm only 10 minutes from work..  Would hate anything over 30 minutes.  Best commute would be none and to work from home, but that's not in the cards right now.


----------



## coachlang3 (Mar 8, 2012)

Not really a commuter per se...

I work around 12 miles from my home, in Charlotte.

My morning commute is about 30 minutes.

My afternoon commute is about 60 minutes.

However, we have offices that are so much closer to my home (I could walk to one), but the business office is where I work out of and no luck changing that


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat, Buggys?  do you live in Amish country?


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crist said:


> Hi Roxanne,
> 
> I was traveling 1 hour in the morning and a little over one hour on the way home. I was living in Airville, Pa (York County) and traveling to Ephrata, Pa (lancaster County).  I would get up at 3:30 a.m. to leave at 4:45 to start work at 6:00. The reason I got up so early was to make it a shorter commute. if I left later it would take longer to get to work.  it was a great commute. Just me the buggys and the milk trucks on the road. In September I moved to Augusta Maine.  I now have a 4 minute commute. Yup, you read that correctly 4 minutes.  Say Hi to everyone in York for me.
> 
> ...



Hey Pat:

I certainly know where Airville and Ephrata are located.  I have a good friend who lives in Airville and Ephrata is not too far from me either.  

4 minute commute!  Lucky you .....  If only I were that lucky.  

What took you to Maine?   The job?


----------



## PCRIST (Mar 8, 2012)

It was one of those life changing events.  Divorce.  Maine is where I had hoped to retire anyway so I just moved up the time line a little. I applied for the job at this hospital and got it so I moved. 
Don't forget about the Mud Sale at the firehouse. I think it's this weekend or next. 

Pat


----------



## PCRIST (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes.  I was living in Amish Country. Very pretty area.


----------



## JudyW (Mar 8, 2012)

I communte 5 minutes to work each morning.  I can not evern imagine driving for 90 minutes a day to just get to work.  We have a large Hospital presents here so most people do not have to drive over 30 minutes tops to their job.


----------



## coachlang3 (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat-

Stay far away from Old Orchard Beach.  All the old French-Canadien men go there and they all wear speedos.  It's one of the reason's my wife and I stopped going there when we lived in Mass.  They over-ran the place, lol.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 8, 2012)

I bet Maine is so pretty I live in Utah and the only pretty thing we have here is the mountains.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Mar 8, 2012)

I used to be 2 minutes from work (doing the same thing.. coding) but took a job with an hour drive (98 miles round trip) every day now (because of pay). What a difference but I love it.  And the town I live in is bigger than where I work now. I get up at 4:30 now and do things around the house , get ready for work, and out the door by 5:45. I live in a rural area area so I have alot of little towns to go thru. And thank goodness we have had a mild winter .. was not really looking forward to that but there is always next year


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 8, 2012)

Rox,

You know my old deal, 76 miles each way, and 1.5 hours twice a day!!!  I got up at 4am, left the house at 430 (in western MD) and got to work in DC by 6am.  I van-pooled which was great!!  I actually would get insulted on the days I would have to drive in, to stay for a meeting or something, lol!  I did that for four and half years, and prior to that I drove into another job in DC myself, everyday, same distance, for about another year.  Now, since moving back to SC, I am 10 minutes away from work!!!

I went to DC for the money and my last position there for the challenge of consulting.  I hated to leave than job but wanted to come back to SC.  Where I was in MD, the pay was horrible!!


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so glad that so many people have responded! I"m enjoying hearing the stories.... the one thing I can say that it seems like you all are happy with your decision one way or the other and at the end of the day ( no matter how long that might be) you all seem happy with your choice!

Yes, Machelle I recall your dreaded journey everyday.  Now I wouldn't mind having a van pool... that would save the wear and tear on my car too and gas to say the least....

And Pat, that life changing event line was a hoot!


----------



## jettman (Mar 8, 2012)

My trip to/from work is 14 miles and I leave at 0500 to avoid the conga line on the interstate.  Now that the weather's getting warmer, I'm looking forward to taking the motorcycle to work.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 8, 2012)

coachlang3 said:


> Pat-
> 
> Stay far away from Old Orchard Beach. All the old French-Canadien men go there and they all wear speedos. It's one of the reason's my wife and I stopped going there when we lived in Mass. They over-ran the place, lol.


 

Ah, but you can't put a price on that kind of entertainment! LOL Love OOB! Speedo les porteurs sont amusantes à regarder!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a 12-minute commute, 15 if I get behind a school bus.  

I've thought about commuting into Boston (2 hours, train/traffic each way), but I think my time is more valuable than what I would get paid for the additional commute.  Boston is great, but the traffic is horrendous.


----------



## coachlang3 (Mar 8, 2012)

93/95 is the worst during rush hour going north from Boston.

I grew up in central Mass and used to work for an outpatient pt/ot facility in Framingham and the main hospital was in Boston.  Had to drive into Boston at least 3 times a month and always hated to take the Pike.  Now, when I used to go in on the weekends for a Sox game I could just take the green line from Wellesley right to Fenway.  Wasn't worth it for work though.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 8, 2012)

JUDY WILSON said:


> I communte 5 minutes to work each morning.  I can not evern imagine driving for 90 minutes a day to just get to work.  We have a large Hospital presents here so most people do not have to drive over 30 minutes tops to their job.



Rub the salt in a lil bit more if you could Judy! LOL...


----------



## skeeley (Mar 8, 2012)

I also live in a small town and the pay is half what I make driving to the city.  I work in Indianapolis which is 90 minutes from my house.  The drive is nice when the weather is nice but total torture when we get snow and ice.  I have had several occasions where I spent over 4 hours one way.  I love the small town living and would not trade for anything, so I guess I will continue to drive.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 9, 2012)

*But there are advantages*



jmcpolin said:


> Good Gracious MnTwins29 that is a long day!  I work about 5 blocks from my house and that is worth alot to me I go home for lunch most days.



One:  No 10-12 hour work days, so what's the difference if it is train time or working - still not at home.

Two:  Train ride allows for winding down.   Much more relaxed when I walk in the door now.  

Three: Repeat from previous post - being an avid reader, can do much more of that now, whether for work or pleasure.

To each his or her own, I say.   As long as you love your job, doesn't matter if it takes two minutes or two hours to get there, you will be happy.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 9, 2012)

I do enjoy my 30 minute drive, it kind of gives me that "me time" I'd love to do a car/van pool that way I could enjoy my reading, I'm an avid reader when I have the opportunity but with an energetic 11 yr old going on 30 it's hard to find that time in the day to read liek I want.  I've been lucky enough that I can read my coding mags while at work with no issue/problems arising.  Often times I bring my 1 magazine subscription that I do get to work to read on break or lunch and it amazes me that I don't have time to read it on a 30 minute lunch.  It's still sitting in my desk drawer just begging to be read! LOL

I barely have time to unwind? What's that anyway Lance?  Unwind?  HUM...

But you are correct it seems that everyone loves their job and what they do regardless if it's a short or long commute.  Loving your job makes the difference.  I had a job that I didn't care for once and it makes for a very, very , very long day/weeks.  

I always say I love what I do and wouldn't trade the profession for anything EXCEPT being a millionaire! LOL

Happy Friday to you all


----------



## coachlang3 (Mar 9, 2012)

There are only two things I would trade my "career" for Rox-

Being a full-time softball coach (and since it's travel ball I wouldn't get paid anyways, lol)
or owning my own book store.

And I agree with you on the "me time" drive.  It's my quiet time, unless I get behind some stupid driver, lol.  The minute I walk in the door at home I'm walking right out it to go to one of my two girls softball practice or my son is jumping on me to play an online game or throw the football.

My wife is a stay-at-home mom and she gets very jealous of my long drive alone, because even though all the kids are in school my wacko mom retired and lives with us and Sue has to put up with her


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 9, 2012)

coachlang3 said:


> There are only two things I would trade my "career" for Rox-
> 
> Being a full-time softball coach (and since it's travel ball I wouldn't get paid anyways, lol)
> or owning my own book store.
> ...



Your poor wife!  I couldn't imagine having, not even the though of my mother in law living with me..... I'd probably never go home......

Sue should be getting "combat pay", don't ya think 

Sounds like your wife is in need of some "me time " too!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2012)

This has been an entertaining post to be sure!  Now I will throw mine in the ring, I travel hundreds of miles each week to get to work.. A 40 minute car ride to the van pick up point, a 2 hour Van ride to the airport, then anything can happen I could have a 4 hour plane ride or a 2 hour plane ride a 1 hour layover and another 2 hour plane ride, then a bus  or train ride to the rental car then up to an hour to the hotel.  unless of course I am going to New York which then ends with a limo ride... AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2012)

*Checking in from the Midwest*

My drive is about 20 miles each way.  Depending on traffic this can take from 30 minutes to 45 minutes - WITHOUT snowstorms (had one memorable drive home that took me over 2 hours)

I don't mind. I put an audio book into the CD player and "read" during my commute. I get through about a disc per day, sometimes a little more.

A couple of summers ago - when gas prices were escalating - I got in the habit of setting my cruise control to 50 mph and staying in the right "slow" lane.  It really only added about 5 minutes to my drive time but it resulted in a much calmer Tessa arriving at work (or back home).  My husband asked me once if I didn't mind everyone passing me by ... nope, not at all. I know I'll still get there ...

Right now there's a major freeway project on the east-bound lanes (i.e. the ride home), so I'm taking surface streets. Takes about the same amount of time. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Grintwig (Mar 9, 2012)

mitchellde that actually sounds like a really interesting commute.
My commute is only about 10-15 minutes but I live in a really small town.


----------



## coachlang3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Fayetteville is a small town?  I'll have to take a trip there sometime, lol.


----------



## Grintwig (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't live in Fayetteville. I belong to the Fayetteville chapter. I actually live in Whiteville, NC and it is a very small town.


----------



## coachlang3 (Mar 9, 2012)

That makes more sense.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 12, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> This has been an entertaining post to be sure!  Now I will throw mine in the ring, I travel hundreds of miles each week to get to work.. A 40 minute car ride to the van pick up point, a 2 hour Van ride to the airport, then anything can happen I could have a 4 hour plane ride or a 2 hour plane ride a 1 hour layover and another 2 hour plane ride, then a bus  or train ride to the rental car then up to an hour to the hotel.  unless of course I am going to New York which then ends with a limo ride... AHHHHHHHHH



Deborah....

I take it that you're a consultant, am I correct?  I don't know if I could do that much travel, especially in one day!  I remember going to Conference last year coming from the big east coast to the west coast just about did me in.  I can't wait to see how I do this year, the flight isn't as long but still....

Thanks for sharing your day with us


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Mar 12, 2012)

Crist said:


> Hi Roxanne,
> 
> I was traveling 1 hour in the morning and a little over one hour on the way home. I was living in Airville, Pa (York County) and traveling to Ephrata, Pa (lancaster County).  I would get up at 3:30 a.m. to leave at 4:45 to start work at 6:00. The reason I got up so early was to make it a shorter commute. if I left later it would take longer to get to work.  it was a great commute. Just me the buggys and the milk trucks on the road. In September I moved to Augusta Maine.  I now have a 4 minute commute. Yup, you read that correctly 4 minutes.  Say Hi to everyone in York for me.
> 
> ...



Pat,

We have friends that live in Ephrata, PA; and you are so right about the buggys and the milk trucks...I love it....We visit our friends at least 4 times a year for some serenity (I live in DMV area)...Sorry if you don't know what DMV (DC, MD & VA) is......


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 12, 2012)

I commute to work. I live 48 miles (one way) from where I work in Phoenix. It's a great drive early in the am as I watch the sunrise here in wonderful AZ. I carpool with one other person 4 days a week. My Friday is lonely in the am but its great on the drive home. I have my nephew.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 12, 2012)

rthames052006 said:


> Deborah....
> 
> I take it that you're a consultant, am I correct?  I don't know if I could do that much travel, especially in one day!  I remember going to Conference last year coming from the big east coast to the west coast just about did me in.  I can't wait to see how I do this year, the flight isn't as long but still....
> 
> Thanks for sharing your day with us



LOL Yes I am a consultant and seminar instructor, my office is any city in the US.  I love what I do, I meet so many wonderful people.  I have been doing this for 12 years now in addition to working as a coder and an auditor.  I am so use to the whole airport thing it is natural but I love watching people in the airports it can be soo funny some days.  I think I could write a book!  I am hoping to be able to go to conference next year maybe I will see you there!


----------



## kumeena (Mar 12, 2012)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> I'm only 8 minutes from work; which I love.  I can sleep in longer.



Where do you work?
I used to  live across the hospital which took me only 3 min . Now it is 1 hr. I really miss my apartment


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 13, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> LOL Yes I am a consultant and seminar instructor, my office is any city in the US.  I love what I do, I meet so many wonderful people.  I have been doing this for 12 years now in addition to working as a coder and an auditor.  I am so use to the whole airport thing it is natural but I love watching people in the airports it can be soo funny some days.  I think I could write a book!  I am hoping to be able to go to conference next year maybe I will see you there!




So you are in the "mile high club"! I guess you would get used to it, it is probably second nature to you now... I applaud those of you who can travel... I'd love to be able to do it one day but with an 11 yr old it would be rather difficult. Maybe when she's off in college I'd consider it....

I bet you could write a book and I can only imagine the things you see in your airport trips...

God willing, I'll be at the National Conference next year.  

I just got in from our chapter meeting and I was asked how many of our members where heading to the conference this year and only 1 person besides myself is going. I then asked how many have ever attended and there were no hands in the air!  I told them how much they'd enjoy it and that they should really try to go, get their employer to pay for it or save up for it, just like some of us do for our yearly family vacations...


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 13, 2012)

I have always wanted to go but my schedule is set so far in advance and I forget to make the dates on my calendar, this year the dates go on ASAP!  I was scheduled to be a speaker when they went to Hawaii but I had to have surgery, and there was a problem with the paperwork which I did not know and I did not get it returned in time.  I am going to try again!  I hope they go to Hawaii again soon!


----------

